# Cost of car parts in Ireland



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

I recently bought (privately) a used Mazda and in a few 1000KMs it will need a couple of things done. I rang a few dealers including a well known Mazda dealer in Dublin for a price guide to parts:

Lead plugs: €60 each x 2    = €120 
Trail plugs: €58 each x 2     = €116 
Leads (set of 4)                 = €140  
Ignition coil: €200 each x 4 = €800 
_________________________________ 
Total                                 = €1176 (before labour) 


To get the same parts delivered to my door from California it costs


Lead plugs: $20.39 each x 2    = $42 
Trail plugs: $20.39 each x 2    = $42 
Leads (set of 4) *= *$59.93
 Ignition coil: $40.05 each x 4 = $160.20 
Shipping (UPS) = $78
 _________________________________ 
Total                                 (USD) = $383 (before labour) 
 Total                                 (EURO) = €284 (before labour) 

€1176 vs €284 

How is this possible? Its interesting to hear the rhetoric of buying local etc to save jobs, but when such savings are available how could you?

Someone is making some serious cash somewhere in this transaction.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chilli (25 Feb 2010)

try  micksgarage.ie,you should find significant savings to the quoted prices,


----------



## sam h (25 Feb 2010)

Will you have to pay customs on the order?


----------



## colm5 (25 Feb 2010)

chilli said:


> try micksgarage.ie,you should find significant savings to the quoted prices,


 
I found them not to be great for stuff I was looking for, CV joints.

120e each in IRL, 90e each from micksgarage

25euro each from a manufacturer in GB


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

sam h said:


> Will you have to pay customs on the order?



I have no idea, if I do i'm fairly sure it wouldn't be €800 though!


----------



## chilli (25 Feb 2010)

sam h said:


> Will you have to pay customs on the order?



if they are labelled as gifts you dont need to pay duty on them


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

chilli said:


> try  micksgarage.ie,you should find significant savings to the quoted prices,



Hmmm, according to mick, my car doesnt have ignition coils, LOL!!

MAZDA RX 8 (SE17) 2.6 10/2003 - 231bhp 1308cc
"Sorry, these parts do not exist for your MAZDA RX 8 (SE17) 2.6 10/2003 - 231bhp  1308cc "


----------



## chilli (25 Feb 2010)

oh sorry about that.

have you tried the irishrotary owners website?
they have alot of useful links to new parts suppliers


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

Yep, fully signed up. Great site and the lads (and ladies) there are well helpful - it was them who suggested I get the parts from the crowd in the US


----------



## Padraigb (25 Feb 2010)

chilli said:


> if they are labelled as gifts you dont need to pay duty on them



But you would be guilty of tax evasion.


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

When do you pay the customs, is it when the goods are delivered to the house or you get a bill from the revenue? Does the cost of the goods need to be over a certain amount to attract customs?


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2010)

username123 said:


> When do you pay the customs, is it when the goods are delivered to the house or you get a bill from the revenue? Does the cost of the goods need to be over a certain amount to attract customs?


 
All items have their duty rate. It's quite specific and it is a percentage of the value of the package. If the items are sent by courier the driver will require payment before he gives them to you. Couriers generally take care of the customs admin. If they are sent by post, potentially customs could open and confiscate completely.


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

Yes its through UPS couriers. I got €75 worth of oil and filter delivered last week from England with no additional customs charge?


----------



## fago76 (25 Feb 2010)

You'll find mzda have a crazy pricing policy in ireland.
Example: mazda 6 steering rack 1,600 + VAT
2 short braided brake hoses (12 inches long) 110 each

I have started to use ebay to get 2nd hand parts. user as_cars specializes in breaking mazda 6's.

There's a much wider market in the UK. If you are willing to take the risk of 2nd hand, it'll save 1000's


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2010)

> I got €75 worth of oil and filter delivered last week from England with no additional customs charge?


 
They are in the EU.


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

Dunno if i'd go 2nd hand on the RX, tis a little special to me!

I am already risking 2nd hand though - i'm collecting a 2nd hand heater blower motor for a friend's VW Polo tomorrow, delivered from the breakers in Tyrone to Dublin. €158 + VAT for new part here, £25 for the second hand spare


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> They are in the EU.



Oh right then no charge, clearly I have no idea about customs


----------



## coquito (27 Feb 2010)

Had to get a job done on a Volvo 80 last year, throttle housing, timing belt and 2 front shocks. Got 2 prices here from main dealers, 2,000 euro and 2,700 euro. Checked the net and found Volvo dealer in Antrim, Greers. Drove to Antrim, got job done and the cost? 1,075 euro.


----------



## Boyd (1 Mar 2010)

€70 customs/VAT charge, bringing the total to 284 + 70 = €354. Not bad being able to save over €700 quid on a single transaction


----------



## nediaaa (1 Mar 2010)

hi. i have used Micksgarage 3 times ann found them very good (no connection)


----------



## Boyd (1 Mar 2010)

Nediaa, see further up....I tried them but the website decided my car didnt even have the parts! I don't think Mick is too useful for uncommon cars....


----------



## rockofages (1 Mar 2010)

I bought a distributor from the US, $120, plus $60 express shipping. Was sent UPS. I had to pay €60 or so in excise duty/VAT (not sure which). It was still less than half the price of one here.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy from the US if there is a good saving to be made. Shipping is usually the killer.


----------



## allthedoyles (2 Mar 2010)

I rang a Main Peugeot Dealer in Wexford  for a car part today - quoted € 412 incl vat .

I rang Main Peugeot Dealer in Antrim today for the same car part - quoted € 237 incl vat ( UK vat 17.5 % ) including postage .

Thats a saving of € 175 .


----------



## mrblues (22 Jul 2010)

Only recently began looking at the cost of parts for my car as I had to get alot done to it. Priced the parts myself here in motor factors and main dealers, then priced all I needed in main dealer in Belfast - price in all cases in NI was half the southern price.
Will never buy parts here again!


----------



## Eamonn T (7 Sep 2010)

Padraigb said:


> But you would be guilty of tax evasion.


God, How will he sleep at night!!..  With all the fun and games thats bein going on in this country this past while I certainly wouldnt be loosing any sleep over saving a few quid !..


----------



## Adz01 (7 Sep 2010)

Clutch over here 530 euro, got a stage 1 clutch form the uk 230 euro delivered thats 300 diff. Brake pads 183 here and 83 in the uk


----------



## michaelm (9 Sep 2010)

Back in the days that I had the misfortune to own a Fiat I bought various parts from http://www.shop4parts.co.uk/ and found them quire good.  They do Alfa parts too.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Sep 2010)

Anyone know a good sort for Nissan parts, web/uk/ni.


----------



## Bogeyman2 (9 Sep 2010)

Try eurocarparts.co.uk - excellent range, new and they deliver to Ireland.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Sep 2010)

They require a car reg and/or postcode. How do you get around that?


----------



## WicklowMan (9 Sep 2010)

Often times cheaper pattern parts are fine - and in fact are the same as those supplied by the dealers, only not branded in the car manufacturer's name. Any reputable motor factors should be able to supply most of those bits at a reasonable price. Outside of proper outlets I'd be careful ... Ford had a big problem with bogus (inferior) parts being misrepresented as their own official product back in the '90's ...


----------



## Jay1981 (9 Sep 2010)

What sites did ye order off?


----------



## Daithim (17 Sep 2010)

I find micks garage expensive. Your local motorfactors would be as cheap or cheaper for alot of stuff.


----------



## roker (20 Sep 2010)

It.s not only the parts it's the labour. Someone smashhed my back light yesterday while we were parked. the lights do not have replaceable lenses anymore, cost of the light €164 and fitting by Mr T €94. The local body shop will fit for €40, 10 minutes job


----------

